# Solved: win 8.1 install issue



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

installing 8.1 on my pc and i am at the point where it says copying windows files (0%). It is at that point for 10 mins. Is that normal? if not, what could be causing it?

thx

ps... I will say this use to be a dual boot pc of 7 and 8.1 so i had to change bios around to get both on there i think it had legacy option or something like that. Should i reset bios to default and see if that solves it and then install again?

It's been 20 mins and nothing yet. Should i wait an hour before doing anything? plz help.

thx

PS. bios looks something like this:

---> UEFI boot sources
-----------usb floppy/cd
-----------usb hard drive
-----------ATAPI CD-ROM
.......Legacy boot sources
--------ATAPi cd-rom
--------USB FLOPPY/CD
-----------ATAPI cd-rom
-----hard drive
-----------sata1
-----Network controller (atheros boot agent)


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

things i have tried:

Right now when there is no DVD in my drive and there is no OS on my system my bios looks like the following:

---> UEFI boot sources
.......Legacy boot sources
--------ATAPi cd-rom
--------USB FLOPPY/CD
-----------ATAPI cd-rom
-----hard drive
-----------sata1
-----Network controller (atheros boot agent)

When I put win 8.1 install cd I get:

---> UEFI boot sources
-----------uefi: hp dvd a dh16absh
.......Legacy boot sources
--------ATAPi cd-rom
--------USB FLOPPY/CD
-----------ATAPI cd-rom
-----hard drive
-----------sata1
-----Network controller (atheros boot agent)

When I try an install win 8.1 without any BIOS changes i get to the point where it says "copying windows files (0%)".
It stays that way for an hour without getting to 1%. Usually when i install this OS it goes to 1% almost instantly.
When I select "uefi: hp a dh16absh" it will do the same thing.

When i select ATAPi cd-rom and select the partition i want to put OS on it says "windows can not be installed to the disk. The selected disk is of the GPT partition style.


When i select uefi and hit esc to boot using defaults it stays at 0% without any incriments. Which i assume is ignoring using esc to boot to defaults.

When i select HD>sata1 and hit esc to boot using defaults it stays at 0% without any incriments. Which i assume is ignoring using esc to boot to defaults.


Plz help. thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

some help is appreciated.

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

i imaged my PC 02/26/14. since then i had to replace my keyboard on this pc. I just restored my pc using acronis true image from that date. when my PC boots up it asks me to choose your keyboard layout with options usa, arabian, arabic 101 or 102 or 103, armenian and a few more "a" options. I click on usa and then it says choose an option of

continue (exit and continue to win 8.1)
use a device (use a usb drive, network connection, or windows recovery cd)
troubleshoot (refresh or reset your pc, or use advanced tools)
turn off your pc


i select continue and it reboots. window pops up and says PC ran into a problem and needs to reboot and keeps on repeating these steps. what do u recommend i try next. Should i put the keyboard that has a problem back on it and restore it again or would u do something else. Please advise me.

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

ok i selected to troubleshoot and it gave me an option to refresh my PC using install dvd without losing programs or files. It is all the way up to 95% completed and it has been sitting there for about 15 mins without moving. Is this normal? If not, what should i do next plz? How long should i wait?

thx


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Was this originally a Windows 7 pc you are upgrading to 8.1? I'm at a loss to understand why you are having such a problem. I started with a dual boot of 7 and 8.1 on my pc. Later I decided to upgrade 7 to 8.1 and forego having 7 on my computer. Had no problem upgrading the 7 install (later erased the dual boot install by reformating that partition.). Maybe you messed up your BIOS. I didn't have to do anything with the BIOS. Did you start the upgrade while 7 was open that's the way mine was done.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

i did a fresh install of 8.1 in sept but something happened to it and after going through all of the above i am now at the point where i said in my previous post of refreshing at 95%. if it is still at that point after an hour, what should i do next plz?

After an hour i rebooted it coz it was stuck there. This time i tried to reset while deleting my programs and apps setting it back to default. Was running fine until 97% and is stuck there again.

What could be causing this? Is there anything else i can do?

thx

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

was bad HDD.


----------

